# Stickers on name tag?



## tak0000715 (Apr 21, 2022)

Are stickers on name tags allowed at your store? My store didn’t specify but I saw some other employees sporting some small ones.

To specify I know if you can it more than likely can’t cover your name, the target name, or have any kind of vulgar things on it.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Apr 21, 2022)

Why do retail workers insist on personalizing the most trivial of items?
I literally have a separate set of clothes for working at fartget. As in, I wear the khakis and a bright red polo shirt. I do not understand this need to personalize your work uniform, you are at work, suck it up and deal with it.
Stickers are stupid. Your managers probably won't care, just ask them instead of farting around like a ballerina on acid


----------



## happygoth (Apr 21, 2022)

Batteryguy556 said:


> Why do retail workers insist on personalizing the most trivial of items?
> I literally have a separate set of clothes for working at fartget. As in, I wear the khakis and a bright red polo shirt. I do not understand this need to personalize your work uniform, you are at work, suck it up and deal with it.
> Stickers are stupid. Your managers probably won't care, just ask them instead of farting around like a ballerina on acid


You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Apr 21, 2022)

happygoth said:


> You seem like a nice person.


I am simply annoyed with level 1 slimes complaining about their jobs while doing absolutely nothing about it except posting on an anonymous basket weaving target circle extremist website


----------



## happygoth (Apr 21, 2022)

Batteryguy556 said:


> I am simply annoyed with level 1 slimes complaining about their jobs while doing absolutely nothing about it except posting on an anonymous basket weaving target circle extremist website


In what way are they complaining? They asked a simple question, as have you on this forum. Relax dude.


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Apr 21, 2022)

tak0000715 said:


> Are stickers on name tags allowed at your store? My store didn’t specify but I saw some other employees sporting some small ones.
> 
> To specify I know if you can it more than likely can’t cover your name, the target name, or have any kind of vulgar things on it.


As a TL I will say I can’t stand seeing stickers on name tags. I just feel like it looks so childish and gives an overall cheapness to the brand. I remember one time we had a corporate visit and I had a couple of Christmas stickers on my name tag (back when I was dumb) and I ran to the bathroom so quickly to take those stickers off before our district business partner came because I knew he would look at them and be like oh my gosh really? Stickers are you serious how old are you like five lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 21, 2022)

technically per the handbook its not allowed, but most leaders are ok with it


----------



## tak0000715 (Apr 21, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> technically per the handbook its not allowed, but most leaders are ok with it


thank you for giving me an actual answer lol


----------



## tak0000715 (Apr 21, 2022)

Batteryguy556 said:


> I am simply annoyed with level 1 slimes complaining about their jobs while doing absolutely nothing about it except posting on an anonymous basket weaving target circle extremist website


I’m not complaining about anything i’m just simply asking if I can personalize something about my uniform because thats just the kind of person i am. I’m sorry if you are so burdened by your job you feel the need to be rude about the uniform lol. I’m a very artsy person and I personally thinks it helps the customers see what kind of person you are. Plus if kids recognize the characters it could make their day. Who hurt you lmao. You’re on this website too.


----------



## tak0000715 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yellowstone96 said:


> As a TL I will say I can’t stand seeing stickers on name tags. I just feel like it looks so childish and gives an overall cheapness to the brand. I remember one time we had a corporate visit and I had a couple of Christmas stickers on my name tag (back when I was dumb) and I ran to the bathroom so quickly to take those stickers off before our district business partner came because I knew he would look at them and be like oh my gosh really? Stickers are you serious how old are you like five lol


I agree it can be childish, but I also think it can help customers see what kind of person you are and feel a little closer with you. It’s small but I think things like this make them go hmm they are real people behind these red shirts lol. But if they aren’t for you then I get it!!


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Apr 21, 2022)

tak0000715 said:


> I’m not complaining about anything i’m just simply asking if I can personalize something about my uniform because thats just the kind of person i am. I’m sorry if you are so burdened by your job you feel the need to be rude about the uniform lol. I’m a very artsy person and I personally thinks it helps the customers see what kind of person you are. Plus if kids recognize the characters it could make their day. Who hurt you lmao. You’re on this website too.


why are you double posting so much, you know you can quote multiple posts in one go
>who hurt you lmao
no one, I am just immune to the whining virus that all retail farts seem to have
>customers see what kind of person you are
no one cares. you know they don't give us another thought right?


happygoth said:


> In what way are they complaining? They asked a simple question, as have you on this forum. Relax dude.


don't make me come to your store and de-zone your entire department


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 21, 2022)

My name tag  The Captain     "may I help you find something?"   let the kids in day care have the stickers.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 21, 2022)

Batteryguy556 said:


> I am simply annoyed with level 1 slimes complaining about their jobs while doing absolutely nothing about it except posting on an anonymous basket weaving target circle extremist website


Don’t like it how about leaving, what may not be a big deal to you may be one to others.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 21, 2022)

I have stickers on my name tag and no one has ever said anything to me. I think it’s cute. I say go for it!


----------



## NKG (Apr 21, 2022)

Like I said with the hoodiez, if your HR is drinking the kool-aid yes they will notice


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 21, 2022)

Officially stickers aren’t allowed, but leadership at my store didn’t enforce it. If someone wanted to wear a sticker on their badge to boost their morale it was fine with me, that was the last thing I had the time or inclination to worry about. My team all had extra badges for visits anyway, since we were backroom and most of our regular badges looked like they had been gnawed by wolves.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 21, 2022)

tak0000715 said:


> I agree it can be childish, but I also think it can help customers see what kind of person you are and feel a little closer with you. It’s small but I think things like this make them go hmm they are real people behind these red shirts lol. But if they aren’t for you then I get it!!


The guests (we don’t have customers) don’t give a damn what kind of person you are. Don’t put stickers on your name tag.


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (Apr 21, 2022)

Love stickers !!! We all have stickers on our nametafs at my store because we like to have a lil fun


----------



## Luck (Apr 22, 2022)

Anyone disparages your nametag stickers just make sure to throw your pronoun stickers on there too. Watch how fast HR will back off telling you to remove them!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Apr 22, 2022)

Batteryguy556 said:


> target circle extremist


Whoa there


----------



## happygoth (Apr 22, 2022)

Batteryguy556 said:


> don't make me come to your store and de-zone your entire department


Joke's on you, it already looks like crap!


----------



## happygoth (Apr 22, 2022)

I'd put a sticker or two on my name badge...if I wore one. 😁


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 22, 2022)

Batteryguy556 said:


> Why do retail workers insist on personalizing the most trivial of items?
> I literally have a separate set of clothes for working at fartget. As in, I wear the khakis and a bright red polo shirt. I do not understand this need to personalize your work uniform, you are at work, suck it up and deal with it.
> Stickers are stupid. Your managers probably won't care, just ask them instead of farting around like a ballerina on acid


I have target shirts , shoes,pants.

If i want I'll add some pins to my vest.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 22, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Officially stickers aren’t allowed, but leadership at my store didn’t enforce it. If someone wanted to wear a sticker on their badge to boost their morale it was fine with me, that was the last thing I had the time or inclination to worry about. My team all had extra badges for visits anyway, since we were backroom and most of our regular badges looked like they had been gnawed by wolves.


If stickers aren’t officially allowed then, someone better tell my Team Lead who has a sticker on their tag.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 22, 2022)

Luck said:


> Anyone disparages your nametag stickers just make sure to throw your pronoun stickers on there too. Watch how fast HR will back off telling you to remove them!


We did that for pride month and after to support a team member. No one said a word to us.  When a lead or two joined us.


----------



## tak0000715 (Apr 21, 2022)

Are stickers on name tags allowed at your store? My store didn’t specify but I saw some other employees sporting some small ones.

To specify I know if you can it more than likely can’t cover your name, the target name, or have any kind of vulgar things on it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 22, 2022)

How about an NRA sticker and a small one depicting a Smith & Wesson Model 586?


----------



## lokinix (Apr 23, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> technically per the handbook its not allowed, but most leaders are ok with it


We have leads at my store who have them.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 23, 2022)

Foolish nonsense, it's a business not 4th grade.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

tak0000715 said:


> Are stickers on name tags allowed at your store? My store didn’t specify but I saw some other employees sporting some small ones.
> 
> To specify I know if you can it more than likely can’t cover your name, the target name, or have any kind of vulgar things on it.


I put stickers on my jump code tags of more jump codes and my face ID is covered by DPM & SUL audit shit (paragraphs) so why not


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Foolish nonsense, it's a business not 4th grade.


What's life without a little whimsy?


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 25, 2022)

goog grief who damaged you all its just stickers 😂😂😂 
The thing about spot is its very asants. My store it depends on the lead for the dsy and how much you socialize tbh. Some have pins on their vests that support pride things or various appropriate fandoms. Stickers seems to be fine if its not like atand out type like glitter or loud colors. I have seen those things actual help customers engage with a tm so it has its moments. 

But like duses and dudettes this is a high schook level bored for the summer job stop taking it so seriously. You dont save lives. You actually spend time taking advantage of and making mental illness worse. Like. Chill. We all hurt people enough on the daily without lighting fire to their stickers


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 26, 2022)

At my store they use stickers quite a bit.

I thought they were supposed to ask each TM what pronoun they went by and whether you spoke any other languages.

Our store never asked so now you have a tiny name on a big name tag.

I also noticed some of the names weren't capitalized!


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## FloridaStyleTL (May 9, 2022)

tak0000715 said:


> Are stickers on name tags allowed at your store? My store didn’t specify but I saw some other employees sporting some small ones.
> 
> To specify I know if you can it more than likely can’t cover your name, the target name, or have any kind of vulgar things on it.


Nope! Not allowed anymore… they ruin the fun in everything….


----------

